# WCA Regulations 2023 Draft - Feedback Wanted!



## Samuel Baird (Nov 14, 2022)

The WRC is asking for feedback on their draft for the 2023 Regulations! The WCA forum discussion can be found here

Proposed timeline​The WRC will follow the following timeline:


November 13 - Staff and Community feedback opens.
November 27 - Staff and Community feedback closes.
December - 2023 Regulations announcement.
January 1 - 2023 Regulations go into effect.
We apologize for the shorter community feedback period for this regulations cycle. Next cycle there will be more time for feedback.

Proposed changes​All of the proposed changes can be found in the following spreadsheet 13. This spreadsheet contains each proposed change, the “average” rating by WRC members (these are anonymized), the GitHub PR for the proposed changes, and a column stating whether something is planned to be implemented or not. This spreadsheet will be updated as the WRC sees fit, so you will always be seeing the latest version of what we plan to implement in the next Regulations cycle.

To find all the listed changes, press the “Files Changed” tab at the top. The regulations as is will appear on the left side, and the proposed changes will appear on the right hand side.

This spreadsheet is sorted (ascending) by our internal WRC “rating”, so the more possibly controversial changes will be the ones at the top of the spreadsheet, while the less controversial changes will be the ones near the bottom of the spreadsheet.

This spreadsheet is public, and can be shared if needed.

On the spreadsheet in the “Minor proposals” section, you may notice that there are a lot of votes at 0.5. This is mainly because these were added after the initial batches of votes, and as a method of bookkeeping, we put the rating at 0.5 by default.

Feedback (especially) requested:​
#1080 6, #1070 11 - (Clock scrambling) Need to decide to pick one of the two options
#1069 2 - Allow 5x5 misscrambles or not?
#1076 3 - (Redefining clock regulations) There are a lot of changes here, and we really would like feedback on these.
#1068 - (Clarification on FMC) Would like feedback on the wording.
#1081 - (Removing/rewording A7a) Would like feedback on wording for this
#1060 - (Clarifying 11e and its guidelines) There are a lot of proposals to go through for this. Most of the changes are fairly simple, but we still would like feedback.
#1052 1 - (Blind sight blocker guidelines)
#1062 - (Part definitions) There is a comment about wording for “2/3 of a corner” which we don’t have an idea of - would like feedback on possible wording for this
#1073 - (Move definitions) Would like feedback on wording
Closing comments​You can submit feedback via the WCA Forum. The spreadsheets have links to proposals that already have WCA Forum Posts, but if not, please create a new forum post if you have things you want to discuss.

As a reminder, please keep conversation civil. We understand that people may have strong opinions on certain matters, but please express these opinions in respectful manners.

Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 14, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> The WRC is asking for feedback on their draft for the 2023 Regulations! The WCA forum discussion can be found here
> 
> Proposed timeline​The WRC will follow the following timeline:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I would write a detailed feedback on WCA forums.

In short, the reg changes look good. It is good that blind sight blocker guidelines are added imo.


----------

